# Can my husband claim me?



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

If my STBXH and I divorce, can he claim me on his taxes if I make no income and we live in the same home after the divorce?

STBXH says he wants to stay married for tax benefits until I can get on my feet and get out of the house. The only problem with that is that I need to get laid and I can't do that if I'm married to him.

Does anyone know if you can claim someone as a dependent if they aren't your spouse or child?


----------



## yellowsubmarine (Feb 3, 2012)

If I were you, I'd just call the IRS and ask them.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

He could use head of household I believe yall can file
As husband and wife until you divorce then afterwards as long as
You live together he could use head of household again check with a CPA or the irs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

Kearson said:


> The only problem with that is that I need to get laid and I can't do that if I'm married to him.


I'm sorry, I shouldn't laugh but I did there. That was....well, straight to the point.


----------

